# Wanted Recipe: Vanilla Bourbon Custard



## Mahir

Hi. Anyone have a vanilla bourbon custard recipe to share? @KZOR @RichJB @Andre @aktorsyl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@Ripstorm has a Bourbon Nut Custard that looks great.

Here is another although I don't know the mixer. 6% TFA Kentucky Bourbon sounds a little high but the rest of the ingredients look in the ballpark. Could be worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I am not a big custard fan, but do enjoy this one, which is highly rated and I have noted that some of our members also enjoy same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> I am not a big custard fan, but do enjoy this one, which is highly rated and I have noted that some of our members also enjoy same.


That looks yummy @Andre , and guest what........I short only ONE ingredient

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

RichJB said:


> @Ripstorm has a Bourbon Nut Custard that looks great.
> 
> Here is another although I don't know the mixer. 6% TFA Kentucky Bourbon sounds a little high but the rest of the ingredients look in the ballpark. Could be worth a shot.



6% is fine @RichJB. It levels out with the rest of the flavors pretty quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Thanks for the feedback guys. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------

